# GSD Hair Loss on Elbows



## GSDJake (Mar 4, 2013)

My GSD, has lost some hair on one elbow. I am guessing it is from laying on his elbow. Any suggestions as to what I can put on elbow to promote hair growth?

J Grabowski


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

We started noticing the same thing a while ago and talked to the vet. He said it just sometimes happens. So long as it's not irritated or causing problems he said to let it go, which we have. 

But I don't know if this is an option for you - if you show your dog or something...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I show my dog and elbow callous has never been a problem, it's very common as long as it's just a normal sized callous and not actually irritated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just thinking about this last night and I was going to start a thread. Mine doesn't have it yet, but I was wondering if there is something to put on there to stop it from happening?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe some vitamin E cream? But I see it like us humans getting a thick heel. You could maybe treat it daily but is it worth it?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I just noticed Jack's elbows starting to callous a couple of days ago and meant to search the threads, so thank you for this one.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans got this on both elbows when we were away for a week.
I used Penaten cream twice and now it is growing back in nicely.

Amazon.com: Penaten Baby Cream Crème Large, 5.1 Ounce: Beauty


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think giving the a soft surface to lay on helps, laying on hard surfaces usually causes it. Of course they don't always want to choose the soft bed just because it's there. I tried different creams and things but never found any that helped with my dogs' elbow calluses as far as hair regrowth, but just kept them moisturized.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought my dog was the only one who was missing elbow hair! He started callousing about a year ago. I throw on some Bag Balm to keep the callouses down to a soft spot, but the hair hasn't returned.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Hans got this on both elbows when we were away for a week.
> I used Penaten cream twice and now it is growing back in nicely.
> 
> Amazon.com: Penaten Baby Cream Crème Large, 5.1 Ounce: Beauty


My GSD is 6 and rarely lays on tile or cement so I don't believe that it's that. It may just be from laying on anything. My elbows are rough to 

I just recently started to use this cream mentioned by Sunflowers on my dog and I can state that without a doubt, the fur is growing back. I never would have believed it.


----------



## vomhundhaus (Mar 9, 2012)

bag balm works wonders..any feed store


----------

